# Equipment recommendations



## KevOvo (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm determined to start getting out there exploring, but need advice on some kit.

At the moment I have:

EOS 60D
Sigma EX 18-50 Macro
430ex ii Flash
Manfrotto Tripod

I also own a 300mm f/4 IS L and a 70-200mm f/4 L, which I know are completely useless for this application.

I was thinking of getting the Sigma 10-20 EX F/3.5, and trading my 18-50 Sigma in for the EFS 17-55 (Alot sharper).

I Also just bought an LED LENSER P7 torch.

What do you guys think? Anyone got the above mentioned lenses?

I am also a complete noob at photographing interiors of buildings so I will be studying your pics hard for pointers 

Thanks ppl


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2013)

You don't_ need_ a camera to explore  

But... Throw away your flash and telephoto lenses, you don't need those anymore... 

P7 is a standard issue UE torch and is prob the most important bit of kit you have. 
Lol, I was led out of a basement by the police a couple of months back, my P7 blitzed all of their torches, and they looked quite embarrassed by it... 

Sigma 10-20 is probably the most used UE lens. (it's what I use). 
The Canon wide angle is better, but most of us cant justify the price difference for a slight uplift in quality! 

Just get out there with whatever you've got! There's a lot of reports on here just done on phones!


----------



## KevOvo (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks dude.

I Love my camera though! I couldn't visit these awesome places without getting some decent shots.

I think I may keep the Sigma 18-50 and buy the 10-20 as well. Just need to hook up with some locals to get things rolling!

Thanks again.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2013)

There's a lot of people out your way, and quite a few sites too. Sure you'll keep yourself busy!


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like what you've got is a super duper kit bag - don't bother with a wide angle (sigma or otherwise) unless you want your pictures to look like everyone elses - 18-50 is fine / 17-55 will be great for the depth of field you'll be able to achieve, plus the standard of the optics is L grade.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 1, 2013)

10-20 is a great lens for wide angles, any wider and you'll end up with fish eye effects, which are to some peoples liking (not mine personally). 

i use the 10-20 to get shots that give an overall feeling of a room, external shot, or one of a larger area, and a 70-200 for detail shots, and depth of field. those are pretty much the only two i use for capturing these places. 

remember though, the best lens is the human eye, great kit and no 'vision' for composition = naff shots. great vision for composition, and any kit (good or bad) = creative shots. 

hope this helps and doesn't sound patronizing.


----------



## KevOvo (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks ppl, some good advice there.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 1, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> You don't_ need_ a camera to explore
> 
> But... Throw away your flash and telephoto lenses, you don't need those anymore...
> 
> ...



Not sure I agree with you on the lens, I have a canon but I did try the sigma and found it sharper but I agree go for the sigma version as it is cheaper I just had money to waste.I use two lenses a Canon 15-85 which I can't praise enough. and a Canon 10-22. You will need a cable remote to take the photos inside when useing a tripod


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 1, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> P7 is a standard issue UE torch and is prob the most important bit of kit you have



That's so 'last year' dude, keep up 

P7 evolved a while back http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Pserie/p7_2.php?id=p7.2


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 1, 2013)

I use a cheap fuji bridge and a tripod. On this when using the tripod I set up a 2sec delay so I dont move it when pressing the shutter. (there is a slight delay anyway)
Nothing fancy and im happy with the results (and Ive said it before I can just stuff it in my coat.)


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2013)

A decent torch with full batteries and a good supply of common sense of all you need. Good shoes and decent gloves help too. Anything else is just gravy. 

If you do it for photos take a camera. Lenses depend on your budget and style of photography, there's no right or wrong.


----------



## KevOvo (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone,

Forgot to mention that I do have a shutter release remote. I will go with what I have for now, but will defo get a wider lens later on. 

It's not all about the photography, as I am genuinely interested in the sites architecture/history. It's just that I think why not have some decent snaps of these places before they are gone?

As for safety gear, I now have some cut resistant gloves and already have a pair of cat boots that are pretty robust.

Thanks again for all your help ppl.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2013)

KevOvo said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Forgot to mention that I do have a shutter release remote. I will go with what I have for now, but will defo get a wider lens later on.
> 
> ...



Dont forget the mask better safe than sorry!


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2013)

Little bottle of hand sanitizer is useful too, what with the pigeon poop and all.

Not that I ever bother, but some people like it.


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 1, 2013)

forgot all but the crowbar, I joke.


----------



## KevOvo (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol @ mr beady!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 1, 2013)

Also, good manners is an essential tool to keep with you. I also take a copy of previous pics i have taken, with me, to prove my intentions if need be


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 1, 2013)

If you are doing what you love doing then the equipment doesn't matter


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 1, 2013)

That 10 - 20 is going to be getting a fair bit of use in the next few months 

Depends what you're doing but if ou plan on going underground it might be worth getting a couple of the cheap chinese cree torches


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 2, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> You don't_ need_ a camera to explore



With you on that one, too many people forget about the experience and worry too much about what camera/lens they need...... But no harm in asking at all.

As long as you have all the aspects covered for you own protection (weapons and tools excluding of course) but, decent footwear (it breaks me to see folk exploring in pumps), gloves is a MUST for me too. I use a pair of Oakley pilot gloves, tough little things for those awkward climbs. Shredding your hands is the last thing you want to do let alone lathering the old glorious pigeon shit in the cuts and wounds too.

However, on the camera front, as the second priority, I to have the famous 10-20m which serves my needs very well on the rare chance the snapper does come out. It's a cracking lens. Great to get as much decay in one frame as pos... Result.
Not sure if canon do the same as I am a Nikonion, but the 18-105 is a good all rounder.

Any torch with about 150/200 lumen plus, is decent enough to serve you a great purpose for the night. I have a 100lm refrakta head torch with motion activator sensor.... The best thing I have ever bought. I have owned it for almost 2 years and is still a little gem.
Great to free up those dandies also.

At the end of all of this, it is what YOU feel you need for an explore.

Good luck


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2013)

krela said:


> A decent torch with full batteries and a good supply of common sense of all you need. Good shoes and decent gloves help too. Anything else is just gravy.
> 
> If you do it for photos take a camera. Lenses depend on your budget and style of photography, there's no right or wrong.



What he said, Good Luck and Stay Safe.


----------



## cogito (Nov 13, 2013)

You don't *need* any equipment to explore.

Not even clothes in some cases


----------

